# Tutwiler Betta at Petsmart?



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, so I was at petsmart checking out their betta selection, when I saw what looked like a tutwiler butterfly betta! Its body was kind of a slightly off white, the butterfly marks were a dull rusty brown, and his fins were clear. I remembered what I heard about tutwilers being rare, but I didn't buy him because he isn't very pretty and probably wouldn't go fast. I also wanted to know if he was for real, and if he is, I want to breed him and try and get some tut. babies. He was a veiltail, and looked very healthy, so I'm not worried about disease. Please respond quickly.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I googled it. It just looks like a reverse Cambodian. A bad one at that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

wow !!!!!!!!!! a tutwiler betta.....absolutely incredible....
ummmmm...what the heck is a tutwiler betta ?? most likely some really ugly beta that somebody gave a weird name to so it would sell..


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

The Tutweiler Butterfly Betta is a Cambodian type Betta with a White and Red Butterfly pattern. But instead of the fins being Red next to the body and then White they are White and then Red. So a reverse Butterfly pattern.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks chard..i did not know that..but i wouldn't because i don't keep up with the betta world as i am not too fond of betta folks...too many are elitists....kinda like killie folks...
and i'm just an ordinary dufus playin in the water...


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

We don't all have scabs on the end of our noses from scaping them on the ceiling! Actually I wasn't that old when I first saw a Tutweiler Butterfly, probably back in 1970. I've been around for a while and the Tutweiler has been around for a lot longer. You just don't see them anymore.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If I saw one, should I buy it to (breed it) lol. aren't most of them veiltales?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a Tutwieler Betta. You can see like I said it's a reverse Cambodian Betta.


----------

